# Trollalarm



## Captain Picard (25 August 2005)

Immer wieder tauchen in Foren sogenannte Trolle auf.   Recherchen  haben eins  dieser Exemplare identifiziert: 
dazu  die Anleitung aus einem anderen Forum, wie man mit dieser (hoffentlich aussterbenden) 
 Spezies umgehen sollte..


> Wie ihr alle wisst, handelt es sich bei den Foren hier um nur
> eingeschränkt kontrollierte Wildgehege. Immer wieder verirren sich
> einzelne Trolle hierher. Diese Tiere sind recht niedlich, richten
> keinen Schaden an und verziehen sich schnell weiter, wenn man sie in
> ...


----------



## Adele (24 November 2005)

*Trolle*

Ist der süüüsssss!!!!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 November 2005)

*Re: Trolle*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der süüüsssss!!!!


Trotzdem, nicht füttern, sonst gibts ganz schnell eine Plage...


----------



## Adele (28 November 2005)

Mal abgesehen vom Fütterungsverbot...
Von wem stammen eigentlich diese gelungenen Troll-Illustrationen, die ich bisher hier im Forum gefunden habe? Die finde ich nämlich richtig klasse.


----------



## Adele (20 Dezember 2005)

:roll: 

Ich hab so ein Problem mit den Erkennungsmerkmalen der Trolle. Könnte ich sie sehen, dann könnte ich mich ja an den deutlichen Illustrationen orientieren aber so.......  :-? 
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich ja auch auf postings diverser Gäste geantwortet und ab und zu schlich sich dann das fade Gefühl ein, einem Troll geantwortet zu haben. Irgendwie steige ich da mit der Erkennung nicht so durch.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2005)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Von wem stammen eigentlich diese gelungenen Troll-Illustrationen,
> die ich bisher hier im Forum gefunden habe?


keine Ahnung mehr, die findet man immer mal I-Net , hier noch so einer...


----------



## stieglitz (22 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Adele,
gib mal einfach "troll" bei Bildersuche  bei Google Bilder Suche ein.


----------



## Adele (6 Januar 2006)

@ Stiegltz

Danke für den Hinweis. Hab' ich endlich mal gemacht und gleich was über Norwegen gelernt. Fazit: Computerforum lesen erhöht die Allgemeinbildung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stiegltz
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis. Hab' ich endlich mal gemacht und gleich was über Norwegen gelernt. Fazit: Computerforum lesen erhöht die Allgemeinbildung.


Ohnehin ein Unding, dass die norwegischen Trolle dafür herhalten müssen, solche Kreaturen zu betiteln *schluchz*
Wunderschöne Gegend dort in Norwegen...
*wiederhinwill*


----------



## A John (6 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderschöne Gegend dort in Norwegen...
> *wiederhinwill*


Tipp: Plane die Reise mit der Hurtigruten (rauf und runter) und mache 2 Wochen Zwischenstopp auf den Lofoten.
Hier eine kleine *Trollsammlung* von meiner letzten Reise.
Eine(r) davon ist mein Haustroll. :love: 
Das Verkehrsschild ist übrigens ein offizielles Schild der Norwegischen Straßenverkehrsbehörde. Es steht an der Taleinfahrt zur berühmten "Trollstiegen".
Gruß A. John


----------



## advisor (6 Januar 2006)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man sollte auch den Nationalpark Hardangervidda nicht vergessen:
http://www.boehm22.de/Norwegen/norwegen.htm


----------

